

Ask YC: Does Caffeine Work For You? - bkrausz
http://startupy.net/2008/02/27/caffeine-experiment/

======
moog
I gave up on caffeine a few years ago. I don't miss it, and find I have more
energy and sleep better than before. I'm tempted to restart every time I read
the 'caffeine is good for your health'-type reports, but so far I've stuck
with H2O.

------
doubleplus
I do find caffeine use to be effective, driving force. Instead of just sitting
around at home doing nothing, I feel compelled to take my laptop and be
unproductive at local cafes. It also enhances my attention/focus deficiencies,
leading me to read many more books, magazines, and blogs than I normally would
were I to remain enmeshed in whatever I'm working on.

------
Yukas
Caffeine is bad for night work. It gives physical stimulation, but it suppress
cerebral cortex.

Also : you’re not more energetic, but unambiguously you’re more nervous on
caffeine

(Forgive me my bad English, it’s not my native)

------
wallflower
Provigil (Modafinil) is the wonder drug for people working all-night on
deadlines. You don't have to sleep. <http://www.slate.com/id/2079113/>

I'd take the 'virtually no side effects' with a little caution, of course.

Personally, I prefer working on the adrenaline that comes from an impending
deadline. Whether this is healthier than using stimulants - I don't know. It
works for me.

------
dreish
I enjoy a cup of coffee most mornings, but I don't think it does a lot of good
for long-term productivity.

A B-complex vitamin supplement (B-100) plus extra folate (to a total of 200%
RDA of folic acid) definitely seems to help, though. And there's research to
suggest that it reduces or prevents long-term cognitive decline.

~~~
mrtron
I actually recently began taking a B-complex.

I am pretty physically active, which is why I began taking it, but I have
noticed a definite improvement in how long I can work with a 'clear head'. I
did a bit of research around it and also found some studies suggesting it
helps long-term with cognitive functions.

I suppose that is why redbull and a few other energy drinks throw a lot of B
in their drinks.

(It is the only supplement I take, so perhaps through my diet I am missing a
certain vit-B, YMMV)

------
mrtron
I am pretty resistant to any effects of caffeine - but I enjoy coffee, tea and
Coke, so I consume a fair bit.

------
Novash
No, it doesn't. It gives me a rush for less than five minutes and then I am
back to the lower levels. Sleep works much better, but not the night one.
Sleeping midday for less than an hour works way way better than caffeine.
Shame my boss would never agree to it, but I do on weekends.

------
yzeli
What may help with being energized (outside of consuming substances) is
subdividing the day's activities into defined tasks and taking breaks in-
between. This gives the work a flow and helps to concentrate and be "in the
moment."

------
mightybyte
Caffeine has never seemed to do much for me. Even if it did, I am fine without
it.

------
nose
These tips work for me: [http://zenhabits.net/2008/02/7-food-hacks-to-stay-
alert-with...](http://zenhabits.net/2008/02/7-food-hacks-to-stay-alert-
without-caffeine/)

------
xirium
Tea can provide a nice, steady dose of caffeine.

------
german
Works for me, in fact, I'm going for my daily Red Bull. (it's too early for an
Espresso, maybe later).

------
brlewis
I doubt it, though I haven't tried in a while. I use either sleep or
adrenaline.

------
rms
My productivity enhancing stimulant of choice is kratom.

~~~
mrtron
How does it enhance your productivity? Similar to caffeine where you can stay
a bit more alert? Do you drink it as a tea throughout the day?

~~~
rms
Yes, it is similar to caffeine, but no jittery side effects. The focus-
increasing/anti-ADHD aura of kratom is decidedly better than caffeine but less
than amphetamine.

When consumed for stimulation, it is best drunk continuously as slowly as
possible throughout a day. Caffeine works best like this also, but most people
drink their cups quickly at certain times of the day.

